# Found yellow Aire cat on main



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

We just came off the MF/ms trip and located a lonely upside down boat below whiplash. It looked rigged as a day boat that got away. We left it with Heinz at buckskin bill's and he put the word out. No identification was on or in the boat. It was found without oars so we rowed it with spares but didn't want to take it through the last rapids with out spares.


----------

